# 2009 Nissan Versa Radiator Upper Grille?



## mustardjo (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi,
I am new to this forum...just signed up today.
I have a 2009 Nissan Versa. About a month ago I hit a deer. My front bumper was damaged. My husband did the body work. It looks good and seems to run ok. As I was cleaning garage I found a large 4 foot black plastic piece. I took a picture of it. I can't see where you are allowed to attach pictures in this forum. I emailed the picture to the Nissan parts dealer who said it was a Radiator Upper Grille. He said "They call it a radiator upper grille. I don’t think it has to be there, Its more of a cosmetic item and keeps hands from getting close to the radiator fan." I just can't accept that answer. It must be used for something. He said the part costs $189. Maybe to protect the engine and radiator in case of a wreck. I can not find much about it online. Please help Thanks Joanne:nerd:


----------



## mustardjo (Nov 3, 2015)

IMG-0243-001.JPG


----------

